# 66/67 body differences



## speedracer25f (Jul 21, 2012)

I found a donor body for a roof for my car since mine was a vinyl top car and is pitted really bad. I have a 66 and the body is a 67. besides the obvious tail panel difference what other differences are there? Firewall? Dash? etc.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Minor front fender differences. Holes in 67 doors for dual mirrors, and lower molding.Header panel (and grills). Dash. Quarterpanel ends near tail lights are shaped different.....Are you able to just switch the roof skin? Eric


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Trunk lid is different.. I got a good 67 trunk lid stripped to bare metal, needs inside lip work if someone needs it. My 66 lid is now also stripped, and it needs more work, but I'm keeping it.


----------

